
Brexit: A guide to where we are - happy-go-lucky
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-46192884
======
mjevans
I still believe the vote margin (at /best/ 52% in favor of leaving, at the
time) is way, //way//, too narrow for something this important to be decided.
That isn't even a mild resemblance to a consensus.

I'm really disappointed that the article didn't even explore the question if
an abort on this travesty is possible or what it might event take to happen at
this point.

The news isn't just about reporting on the state of what is, it's about
//informing the public// which sometimes includes reaction options and
projected effects so individual members of the public can choose a future they
feel is best.

